# issues with brushing teeth



## elderdragon (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a weird habit of not brushing teeth regularly, it makes me feel irritable.

Anyone else the same and anyone have any suggestions as to overcome this?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably OCD.

I think the only way to overcome this is to make brushing your teeth a habit.


----------



## elderdragon (Nov 24, 2013)

I also feel the taste is overpowering and too mint flavoured


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

If I don't brush my teeth I feel dirty lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I have the same problem. And I wish I did not either. I feel gross when I forgot to brush my teeth.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

maybe use a toothpaste for kids. maybe with a fruit flavour. and a very soft toothbrush. and floss.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get your yourself a chart or something to remind yourself to brush. Not brushing my teeth would drive me insane. I have to brush at least 2x a day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are many different flavors out there.
I would remember that it is best to keep your teeth clean so you don't lose them.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Try using mouthwash at least, but make sure to brush your teeth properly too. Only takes a couple of minutes.  
I know some people just hate the taste of mint so you could try other flavours like others have said, although I've always thought they tasted worse. 

I probably sound like a dentist advert, but just remember that it's better to keep them clean than be faced with serious gum/tooth problems that could be irreversible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

dune87 said:


> maybe use a toothpaste for kids. maybe with a fruit flavour. and a very soft toothbrush. and floss.


 I guess spinach flavored toothpaste would do. :lol


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Mix food colouring with water and rinse your mouth with it. The dirt on your teeth will get dyed whatever colour and then you have no choice but to clean it off.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess spinach flavored toothpaste would do. :lol


spinach rules, but its not really an out of the shower smell  
unless you re popeye of course :nerd:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

dune87 said:


> spinach rules, but its not really an out of the shower smell
> unless you re popeye of course :nerd:


 Which reminds me. Why the heck do we humans love the smell of meatloaf but we don't want to kiss someone with meatloaf breath? Shouldn't that just make their tongue smell more yummy?

I guess now we know why monkeys don't kiss. Not that monkeys eat meatloaf.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Which reminds me. Why the heck do we humans love the smell of meatloaf but we don't want to kiss someone with meatloaf breath? Shouldn't that just make their tongue smell more yummy?
> 
> I guess now we know why monkeys don't kiss. Not that monkeys eat meatloaf.


probably because the smell of virgin meatloaf gets blended with mouth bacteria :/

but no worries


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm addicted to brushing my teeth, and I go through withdrawals if I don't have any mouthwash. It's so weird, lol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I brush my teeth often enough, but the problem I have is not getting enough power to my electric toothbrush.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I suggestion. Brush your teeth every day.
At least doing it once a day.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Which reminds me. Why the heck do we humans love the smell of meatloaf but we don't want to kiss someone with meatloaf breath? Shouldn't that just make their tongue smell more yummy?
> 
> I guess now we know why monkeys don't kiss. Not that monkeys eat meatloaf.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't brush often myself. I don't like how it feels. But we should be brushing anyway I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It doesn't irritate me but I usually only brush once a day


----------

